# 2009 Cross Bikes, post them up



## Coolhand

Thought it might be nice to see what people are running now. Just got my Orbea back from its SRAM-ification. Wheels are completely un-exciting Ultegra/Open Pro's right now for training/offseason. 

Bike is an Orbea custom cross, Alpha Q carbon cross fork, SRAM Red, Pauls Neo Retros, FSA crank, BB, front derailler, seatpost, Al bar, Ritchey WCS Al stem, KMC10SL chain, Specialized Toupe saddle. 

iPhone quicky photos at shop:


----------



## Coolhand

At 421 posts, the last thread (the second of its kind no less) was getting a bit unwieldy. So a third age of the "post your cross bike" thread is here. Prolific posters of the cross forum, I salute you! Now show me shiny picture of your cross bike already.


----------



## Coolhand

Links to the first two:

#1 http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=39170

#2 http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=97739


----------



## PeanutButterBreath

*From early last season. . .*

Eventually the Thomson layback went on the Soma, a Thomson 0 degree went on the Scattante and the Soma got a twin DA/GL330 wheelset with Grifo 34s (better clearance) and a polished Kinesis Al fork.


----------



## pretender

Dang how's the weather up there?


----------



## PeanutButterBreath

Heh. You can see why I have no use for sloping TTs.


----------



## Coolhand

Or gears?


----------



## PeanutButterBreath

Coolhand said:


> Or gears?


They were both geared for two races. Probably won't be ever again.


----------



## knucklesandwich

Both set up in dirt road and/or commuter mode...


----------



## PeanutButterBreath

*Also in the household. . .*

I've posted this CrossCheck in its previous SS incarnation. Sorry about the mess in the background. It was geared full-time last season. It also had a color-matched steel fork for a while. . .


----------



## bigfated

*2009 Sycip CX/Touring Hybrid*

Here is my new build. Enjoy. 

The knobbies are on back order......coming soon


----------



## acckids

I saw Sycip at NAHBS in Indy and liked the quality.


----------



## Kram

Dag. That thing makes Peebuttnutter's bike look tiny
Nice bike, BTW.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath

Kram said:


> Dag. That thing makes Peebuttnutter's bike look tiny
> Nice bike, BTW.


No kidding. Good to see a normal looking bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kram

My Bonfire. Changed from the last time I posted it in that I now run a 1x10, have Tektro cr720's up front and Oryx in the back (I may ditch the rear and go with another 720-not thrilled with the Oryx), Ritchy WCS stem and Bar and a differnt seat. I would like to go with yet another seat (white) this yr as I'll be running white Challenge XS tires a lot of the time plus new wheels. That should be it for this yr.


----------



## hawss

PeanutButterBreath said:


> I've posted this CrossCheck in its previous SS incarnation. Sorry about the mess in the background. It was geared full-time last season. It also had a color-matched steel fork for a while. . .



That fork looks a bit wonky...or is it just me?

Edit: 'Had'...I get stuff.


----------



## crankles

*scattante cross...*

here's my new rain trainer (built just in time to miss all the rain). I'm pleasantly surprised at how well it turned out. The only "new money" spent was on the frame ($150. thanks craigslist.) H2O cages, fenders, brake shoes and a f.der adapter. Prolly $250 total.

Everything else was in parts boxes or begged/stolen from friends garages. tri-aligns, bar end shifters, an Ned autographed bottle from 1998 LOL!. I may have to get a new saddle. 30 minutes into a 4 hour ride and I remembered why the aspide was sitting on a shelf.:mad2: 

I was even surprised by the weight. 20.85lbs as shown (that's a powertap rear and wire bead 700x28 Gatorskins....not svelte). not too shabby for a cross commuter.

...and yes, I admit it's a bit pimpy w/ the red+white accents, but it's down right bland relative to my others.


----------



## acckids

Well put together Urban Assault Bike.


----------



## olli

New Surly Crosscheck 58. Finished it few days ago. Drives like a dream. Sorry about the tires  I'll get some cross tires soon.


----------



## barrettscv

*a CX bike for my daughter*

A Nice low cost frame. Carbonfiber seat stays and fork, very light. The bike comes in at about 18 Lbs.










12-27 105 cassette, 105 rear derailleur, Ultegra front derailleur, FSA Gossamer crank: 46t & 36, Mavic Open Pro Wheels & 105 hubs










FSA compact drop bars, BBB carbon stem, 105 Brifters Tektro brakes and cross bar levers










Planet Bike blaze blinky, Light & Motion steady beam, Planet bike superflash on the seat stay











--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## cmdrpiffle

*Nice*



PeanutButterBreath said:


> Eventually the Thomson layback went on the Soma, a Thomson 0 degree went on the Scattante and the Soma got a twin DA/GL330 wheelset with Grifo 34s (better clearance) and a polished Kinesis Al fork.



But man.........is that the old Benotto slicky bar tape on the Soma? That stuff scares me!:thumbsup:


----------



## PeanutButterBreath

The Benotto is not that bad, but I keep my hands on the hoods pretty much all the time. Since that is my pit bike, it also does a nice job of keeping clean while laying in the grass.


----------



## RFC

*1998 Litespeed Appalachian*

I just picked up this1998 Litespeed Appalachian. What a great little bike. It is my bike path, canal path, frontage road ride.

Oh, and the Mavic CXP 14 rims are very funky.


----------



## moab63

*Hey Peanuts how is the element as a*

bike transport, is on my to get next vehicle list.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath

The Element rules. I can fit four bikes (inc. both my 60cm frames) three racers and gear on the inside without much hassle (front wheels off). Nice when the guy parked next to you is de-icing his handlebars after taking his bike off the roof rack. As you can see, there is so much room with both the rear seats removed that you can be a real slob. :nonod:

My only wish is that it was a hybrid. But since the seats slide forward enough for me to lay down without being diagonal (I'm 6'3), if it comes down to rent or gas money I can sleep comfortably in the car.


----------



## toddre

PeanutButterBreath said:


> Eventually the Thomson layback went on the Soma, a Thomson 0 degree went on the Scattante and the Soma got a twin DA/GL330 wheelset with Grifo 34s (better clearance) and a polished Kinesis Al fork.



How did you end up liking the Scattante?


----------



## PeanutButterBreath

toddre said:


> How did you end up liking the Scattante?


I was reasonably satisfied.

The ride was fine -- no marked difference switching between the Soma and the Scattante on the same courses. They both feel fine to me (not that either are exactly thoroughbred racers).

There is not quite as much fork clearance as with my Soma, Tange steel and Kinesis forks. With 32s it was no problem, but my 34 Grifos left things on the tight side of adequate.

Its not a featherweight but it is significantly lighter than what you could get in a steel frameset for the same money.

No issues with the quality or durability so far.


----------



## look585carbon

*Bikes ready for new season*

new Santa Cruz - first bike for me with tubbies


----------



## axcxnj

38c tires and fixed to boot!


----------



## Lectron

here's my new 2009 build....i have a Ti cross 2x10 that I also use as a 
'family bike' equipped with panniers etc..Light enough and a good ride
when stripped of the unnecessary stuff, but I missed a Specialized I sold
and making up a similar build. Here's some of the components

 

 

 



The crank is a BCD 144, so the 42T mounted is actually the smallest you can use
(41T on some 1144 bcds), but it makes it very stiff. Not that it matters that much, 
but it decreases the chance of the chain derailing. I will make up a set of DA / Reflex.
Not _that_ fond of the Tune hubs. They're light, sound cool and......that's about it


----------



## Corndog

You guys are killing me. I'm hoping my Hot Tubes will be finished up pretty soon. My wife's Speedvagen won't arrive to the fall though (but worth the wait!). 

I did switch my A bike from last year to SRAM Red though, so I should take some pics and post that up. 

Is it CX season yet??.....


----------



## Village

axcxnj said:


> 38c tires and fixed to boot!


Is that the new Motobecane Cross UNO? How does it ride? I'm very interested in one for around-town commuter use.


----------



## mjlocal

You got that thing set up just right. I am waiting to get one in a 56cm when they are in stock. What wheels and bars are you rolling with. You have inspired me!


----------



## axcxnj

yep, i preordered it when it came out...very pleased with it!

the wheels are velocity deep V rims laced to Velocity hubs..pretty generic, but i chose them for their supposed strength (the rim, not so much the hub) but they are lasting nicely through a season of cross and lots of rocky singletrack use!

every time i ride this bike, it puts a big smile on my face

the bars are WTB dirt drop bars, i like them much better than conventional drops


----------



## mjlocal

What size frame do you ride and how tall are you. I am a little hesitant to order a frame without sitting on one. I think it meets all my desires for a ss crosser. 
Thanks


----------



## axcxnj

im 6'2" and got a 58, though i should have gotten the 61


----------



## velociped jones

[apologies for the image. digital camera's acting up a bit]

ridley crossbow frame 56cm
ridley zornyc fork
ridley forza seat clamp
fsa headset
kore elite bars 26.0
profile h20 stem 90mm
time atac alium pedals
transfil gear cables
odyssey slick brake cables
thomson elite seatpost 31.8
zipp csc wheels 
selle san marco island saddle (won as a prize at a mountain bike race)
michelin mud 2 tires 36 psi
actual michelin cyclocross tubes
zipp rim strips 
specialites TA alize chainrings 48/38 
ultegra 6500 right crank 175mm
dura ace 7700 left crank
dura ace 7700 bottom bracket
dura ace 7700 9spd chain
ultegra 6500 cassette 12-25
ultegra sl front derailleur
ultegra 6500 rear derailleur
dura ace 7700 rear shifter
ultegra 8 speed (first generation sti!) front shifter
GT cable hanger
avid shorty 4 rear cantilever
tektro high profile front cantilever (cannabilized off specialized tricross)
fizik bar tape 
weighs in at a svelte 19.5# (includes dried on mud)


----------



## Paralizer

*2009 Gunnar CrossHairs*

Gunnar Crosshairs frame 42 special color February '09 charcoal silver (model ID delete)
Shimano Sora Crank 30-39-50
Front Derailleur Shimano Tiagra
Rear Derailleur Shimano 105 with Shimano STI's
Cassette Shimano 11-32
Hubs Shimano SI-3000H
Wheels CXP-22
Tires Sefas Vida
Brakes Tektro Canti's
Top Mount Brake Levers Tektro
Seat Post Ritchey Comp
Saddle Deva Thinline
Stem Torrelli
Handlebar Borimo 42
Rack Bike Planet Eco Rack


----------



## Hello Kitty

_*2007 CAAD 9 CX *_


----------



## Lectron

A budget cross.....The outer chainring is waiting to be swapped with a chainguard.
Weight as pictured is 17 lbs sharp







I might sell it, that's the only reason that sadddle is there. Not very budget and not very useful lol


----------



## OnTheRivet

Lectron said:


> A budget cross.....The outer chainring is waiting to be swapped with a chainguard.
> Weight as pictured is 17 lbs sharp


What budget? Easton Elite frame, Tune Hubs, Tufo tubulars....hardly budget.


----------



## Lectron

Well, OK....But using a few contacts, this bike is $1000 less
than the Gunnar a few posts up 

I'd say it qualifies for Best Bang for The Buck, but by
all means...still a lot of money!


----------



## ShutterPedals

*Gary Fisher Presidio*

Components:
frame- 09' Gary Fisher Presidio 57cm
wheelset- Shimano Dura-ace 7850 SL running tubeless
tires- Hutchinson Bulldog tubeless
Crankset- Shimano Ultegra SL compact
Chainrings- FSA Pro 36/46
Cassette- Ultegra 11-27
shifters/derails- 09' SRAM Rival
headset- Chris King
BB- Chris King road BB
stem- Thompson X2
seatpost- Thompson elite
saddle- Specialized Toupe Gel
handlebar- FSA K-wing carbon
brakeset- 09' Avid Shorty

Ashamed to post how much I spent for the 19.8lbs of bike.


----------



## singlecross

*Moots PsychloX*

Moots PsychloX with fender mounts, lugged steel Gunnar Crosshairs fork, Rival, Road wheels and Acorn day bag. Sold my VaMoots frame to get more versatility (tire clearance & fender possibility)... no regrets.

singlecross


----------



## Yeti Clyde

My 2008 Conquest. 

Plan to to do my first race this season.....


----------



## spastic

My Spooky Supertouch...

https://sveltecycles.blogspot.com/2009/04/week-in-pictures-saturday-night-lights.html


----------



## bkhahn

*2009 Kona JtS*

Here my self built 2009 Kona Jake the Snake. Built with the help (and many leftover parts) of my dad (teleguy57).


----------



## teleguy57

*That's my boy (and his JtS)*

Leftover parts? You pretty much forced me to buy a bunch of new components just to have stuff for your new frame. I hate having to upgrade components!!


----------



## towerscum

*Beyond cross*

I know this strays a little from the cross thing,but it does have drop bars.


towerscum


----------



## axebiker

My new ride... :thumbsup:


----------



## Dajianshan

That was a good steel, all rounder bike. It is too bad they stopped producing them.


----------



## moab63

*axe I like that fork*

would sweet on my redline


----------



## arkadi01

Moab, I had that fork on my 05 conquest. It was a good match.


----------



## that guy again

Dajianshan said:


> That was a good steel, all rounder bike. It is too bad they stopped producing them.


They didn't. They just changed the name/paint


----------



## rchocobo

sold my 'tarck' bike for a cross bike and...

im loving it.


----------



## bluedog18

Whoa! That's one big bike! Looks good:thumbsup: 




rchocobo said:


> sold my 'tarck' bike for a cross bike and...
> 
> im loving it.


----------



## plussa

My new cycloKROSS bike, weight 17,46lb as pictured...


----------



## kmac76

sweeeeet !
i like the black and white scheme. it looks like classic, take-no-prisoners ride.


----------



## C Cow

*Kona "Major 1"*

Somebody out there has to have a picture of the new Kona Major 1. Let's see it!


Moo


----------



## B-Line

*2009 Jake the Snake*

Just picked up a Jake the Snake after much debate. Only upgrades were a king headset and new bars. I still have to pop the plastic platforms off. Loving it so far


----------



## Dasjuicebox

B-Line said:


> Just picked up a Jake the Snake after much debate. Only upgrades were a king headset and new bars. I still have to pop the plastic platforms off. Loving it so far


Very nice sir,

This was top on my list but something fit better, enjoy it.


----------



## eyefloater

I wouldn't trust the bottle cages on that Kuota for most of the riding I do but otherwise it's pretty spectacular.


----------



## macbugs

*2009 Giant TCX 1*

I just picked this up today.


----------



## mr.president

This was put together from the kind souls of a lot of people.

Great bike.


----------



## suspectdevice

spastic said:


> My Spooky Supertouch...
> 
> https://sveltecycles.blogspot.com/2009/04/week-in-pictures-saturday-night-lights.html



My more-purple version of your bike...








Ashamed to admit it hasn't seen a wash since December....








Your Rotundo's are way more macho than my Ergosums though!


----------



## cs1

that guy again said:


> They didn't. They just changed the name/paint


At the risk of sounding redundant, what exactly happened between Lemond and Trek?


----------



## Hoursofdarkness




----------



## CLok

mr.president said:


> This was put together from the kind souls of a lot of people.
> 
> Great bike.


Nice bike, is it 54cm frame?
Can you tell it's specs pls?


----------



## mr.president

Yeah it is a 54

Ultegra 9spd through out
FSA 110mm stem
44 c-t-c bar
I think shimano 105 wheels they roll really well.
FSA post


----------



## CLok

thanks, looking to get a ridley too.


----------



## giddelygoo

*Crossbow: Just Finished for "Off Season"*

This is a 2008 Ridley Crossbow but just finished with some 09ish type specs:

"Off Season Set Up"
Ridley Crossbow 54cm
Easton EC90X
Easton EA70 Stem 110mm
Ritchey Comp Streem 44cm
Ultegra Shifters, Rear Derailleur
Sram Force Front Der.
Sram 11-26 Cassette
FSA SL-K Compact Crankset
Fuzion F1 Wheels
FSA SL-K Seatpost
Fizik Aliante6 Seat
Tektro RX-5 Mini-V Brakes
Look KeO Pedals


----------



## CLok

guys with 54cm ridley - how tall are you?


----------



## alancross

*Alan*

Three weeks old.
View attachment 165117

View attachment 165118

View attachment 165119


----------



## unclefuzzy_ss

My 5 year old Kelly has had a few upgrades. SRAM kit, Fizik bartap and saddle, and not pictured, but ready are Tubies. Fango 34's on Mavic Reflex.

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3512351827/" title="Updated Kelly CX by unclefuzzy_ss, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3298/3512351827_369eee33f3_b.jpg" width="1024" height="685" alt="Updated Kelly CX" /></a>

Pit bike/SS racer is an old LeMond Poprad I magic geared. Sure is a nice riding bike. Kinda piggy, but still nice.

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3513165482/" title="SS LeMond Poprad by unclefuzzy_ss, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3650/3513165482_c4c693867a_b.jpg" width="1024" height="800" alt="SS LeMond Poprad" /></a>

Both are set up with Kore brakes and DA 177.5 cranks.


----------



## sikwoodbiker

My new Soma DC and my first CX bike.


----------



## 42ti

*More SS*

My new SS


----------



## Dajianshan

I really wish they made those in a 42cm like the non-disc. My sister in-law wants one pretty bad.


----------



## rrcat2

*pedal force cx1*

Was a long wait...
View attachment 167802


----------



## cmdrpiffle

*My 2009 ride*

2009 Giant TCX0 Vitto tubies, Campagnolo Chorus shifters/rear derailluer, Ultrega front shifters, Gammo wheels......love this bike!


----------



## cmdrpiffle

*it's been a week*

Won't someone tell me how fantabulousy awesome my bike is? I'm sensitive and the silence is deafening......


----------



## vanjr

Your bike speaks for itself. Very, very nice. I'd love one (in my size)


----------



## cmdrpiffle

*Thank you Sir !*



vanjr said:


> Your bike speaks for itself. Very, very nice. I'd love one (in my size)



My day is complete :thumbsup:


----------



## karl_27376

cmdrpiffle said:


> 2009 Giant TCX0 Vitto tubies, Campagnolo Chorus shifters/rear derailluer, Ultrega front shifters, Gammo wheels......love this bike!


is this going to be the frame rabobank is riding this season?


----------



## vortechcoupe

more close ups of the giant please! what size is it? did you buy it complete then change to the campy shifters etc..

i'm not really digging the yellow hoods, black or white would match better.


----------



## cmdrpiffle

*Hater !*



vortechcoupe said:


> more close ups of the giant please! what size is it? did you buy it complete then change to the campy shifters etc..
> 
> i'm not really digging the yellow hoods, black or white would match better.


I'm all about the yellow Hudz after Sastre rode them last year:thumbsup: 

I"m all about not being 'black' or 
'silver' wherever I can avoid it...

I'll post some more tomorrow on the close ups.

Cheers


----------



## cmdrpiffle

cmdrpiffle said:


> I'm all about the yellow Hudz after Sastre rode them last year:thumbsup:
> 
> I"m all about not being 'black' or
> 'silver' wherever I can avoid it...
> 
> I'll post some more tomorrow on the close ups.
> 
> Cheers


and here's more


----------



## turbomatic73

cmdrpiffle said:


> and here's more


how do you like those Tektro brakes? Anything to compare them to?


----------



## cmdrpiffle

turbomatic73 said:


> how do you like those Tektro brakes? Anything to compare them to?


Nothing cross specific. I did change out the pads with some green Koolstops that seem a lot better than the originals. 
I'm so used to my disc mt bike brakes that I'd forgotten how crappy rim brakes can be. The front brake took some carefully tweaking of the pads to eliminate fork chatter, but all's well now.

Cheers


----------



## Keepthemdead

Why the shimano front on a campy bike?


----------



## dayow

TCX Rabo I received for my 1st Father's Day. Told the wife that she is setting the bar pretty high!


----------



## jldickerson3

dayow said:


> TCX Rabo I received for my 1st Father's Day. Told the wife that she is setting the bar pretty high!


She gave birth to the baby, and she gives you the new bike! That's awesome! Does she have a sister?!?!


----------



## cmdrpiffle

Keepthemdead said:


> Why the shimano front on a campy bike?


The bike came with Ultegra. I am completely incompetent shifting Shimano, always used Campagnolo.

Front derailleur is a front derailleur, nothing brand specific needed like the rear derail.

Cheers

M


----------



## kmac76

*small changes to seven*

specialized bar-phat tape and fsa carbon cranks...feel nice


----------



## mr.president

*IF Rapha*

This bike has been the efforts of a few really awesome people. I cannot tell you how fantastic this thing is. Pictures show some Jack Brown's, but Griffos will be tire of choice. I also could use a better set of wheels, but to be honest, I am not good enough to even sweat it.

Straight IF Planet Cross Rapha paint scheme
Campy through out except for FSA crank...will switch at some point
thomson stuff
still sorting out a saddle that feels ok, but the signo is good.
Fulcrum racing 5's
candy twin ti
blah blah blah


----------



## rmp

*A little of everything:*

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/rmplum/3669772347/" title="DSCF7492 by rmplum, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2560/3669772347_a5b40e8fe8_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="DSCF7492" /></a>

2009 Specialized Singlecross ebay special (gotta love something that you get for almost half of retail that has only been used a few times)

CX, commuter, mtb, road bike, errand runner, kid hauler, etc.

Stock frame and fork
White Industries freewheel on crappy stock wheels (worst hubs every)
Eriksen Ti Post, WTB Rocket Ti seat
Easton stem, Salsa Poco bars
Spec Crossroads Armadillo Elite tires
Garmin Edge 305 GPS computer
and etc.


----------



## 9GUY9

*Salsa Las Cruces*

My favorite bike. It can do it all. And the only bike I don't have any nice clean and shiny posed pics of.


----------



## Dajianshan

+1

Nice pics


----------



## cyklopath

Here's my SSCX updated with a new wheelset. Definitely a frankenstein build.....

I'd love to find a lightweight bottom bracket for it, and still may replace the brake levers, but its pretty dern sweet right now :thumbsup: . 

I will repaint this thing before cross season. May just shoot it all white.


----------



## StevenG

Chili Con Crosso
SRAM Rival
Ksryium SL
Challenge Grifo 32
TRP Euro X
18.2 lbs ready for some OVCX action this fall.


----------



## digby

that giant tcx looks awesome.


----------



## digby

First geared cross bike.

Yeti Arc-x
Sram Rival
Pauls brakes
King hubs
Mavic Open Pro Ceramics

Cant wait to get it in the dirt tomorrow.


----------



## asterisk

While this is a commuter most of the time it has been on trails; probably won't be raced but fun nevertheless. Also going to get gears soon.


Boring commuter mode:
​


----------



## 95bonty

that looks seriously cool, in a very "fixie" kind of way.


----------



## cmdrpiffle

*Me likes!*



9GUY9 said:


> My favorite bike. It can do it all. And the only bike I don't have any nice clean and shiny posed pics of.
> 
> Looks like the perfect all around bike. What cogs are you running on the back, looks like a 30+?


----------



## 9GUY9

cmdrpiffle said:


> 9GUY9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite bike. It can do it all. And the only bike I don't have any nice clean and shiny posed pics of.
> 
> Looks like the perfect all around bike. What cogs are you running on the back, looks like a 30+?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> currently its a 11-32 XT, but I really do not like it for riding on the road. The gaps in the middle are too large to maintain a comfortable cadence. I am in the process of switching to a 12-27, but then I need to switch to a compact crank so I can run a 34 small ring in front.
> 
> that said the 32-38 gear combo is nice for climbing steep off road stuff.
Click to expand...


----------



## 42ti

*Returned from AWOL*

Here is my Chili, put her together last October was stolen in March, got her back yesterday.
Counting my lucky stars.


----------



## cmdrpiffle

42ti said:


> Here is my Chili, put her together last October was stolen in March, got her back yesterday.
> Counting my lucky stars.


Very happy over here. Stolen, and you got it back? One in a million...congrats. Looking at it I would have broke down and cried if it were mine and was swiped.


Cheers


----------



## cmdrpiffle

*Re-visiting this thread*



velociped jones said:


> [apologies for the image. digital camera's acting up a bit]
> 
> ridley crossbow frame 56cm
> ridley zornyc fork
> ridley forza seat clamp
> fsa headset
> kore elite bars 26.0
> profile h20 stem 90mm
> time atac alium pedals
> transfil gear cables
> odyssey slick brake cables
> thomson elite seatpost 31.8
> zipp csc wheels
> selle san marco island saddle (won as a prize at a mountain bike race)
> michelin mud 2 tires 36 psi
> actual michelin cyclocross tubes
> zipp rim strips
> specialites TA alize chainrings 48/38
> ultegra 6500 right crank 175mm
> dura ace 7700 left crank
> dura ace 7700 bottom bracket
> dura ace 7700 9spd chain
> ultegra 6500 cassette 12-25
> ultegra sl front derailleur
> ultegra 6500 rear derailleur
> dura ace 7700 rear shifter
> ultegra 8 speed (first generation sti!) front shifter
> GT cable hanger
> avid shorty 4 rear cantilever
> tektro high profile front cantilever (cannabilized off specialized tricross)
> fizik bar tape
> weighs in at a svelte 19.5# (includes dried on mud)


And THATS how a CX bike should look..........


----------



## cmdrpiffle

*Sorry 'bout the delay*



vortechcoupe said:


> more close ups of the giant please! what size is it? did you buy it complete then change to the campy shifters etc..
> 
> i'm not really digging the yellow hoods, black or white would match better.


It is a 'large' which is a 57.5 top tube, center to center compensated. I brought it complete from Giant, and changed out the shifters, rear derailleur, wheels, brake pads, tape, spacer stacks (on the headset), tires, (Vittoria file thread tubulars) , seat, and cable housings. Also dropped the small chain ring to a 34 from a 36.

Dropped 2K for the bike, added another 1K in additions, and couldn't be happier. Light snappy frame, long reach, (cockpit) . Climbs like a bat outta hell, fast on the straights, not squirrely at speed, OK gearing for the road, at best..... I'd like to change the cogs to a 11-27, (presently a 12-25) to get better road and climbing ability. I live in Santa Cruz Ca. and there are some serious hills around here on the daily rides.

Cheers!
Mike


----------



## cmdrpiffle

*Hope yer talking about mine...*



digby said:


> that giant tcx looks awesome.


And not Dayow's Rabobank version........

Kidding, They're fantastic bikes, and I love my blue, but am looking very closely at Dayow's black version.........


Cmdr 'Shoulda waited for the black' Piffle

Cheers!


----------



## Mosovich

*If..*

That IF is beautiful!


----------



## Corndog

Final payment for wife's Speed Vagen CX was sent in yesterday  I think they're in paint as we speak. Oh yea.... it's a surprise me color. 

My Hot Tubes should be shipping out anytime now. It's gonna be like early Christmas when those boxes show up


----------



## Dajianshan

I remember your saga with it getting stolen. Fill us in on how you got it back.


----------



## andrew9223

I'd like to get a new frame soon. I built this bike with all new parts but used my old frame while i save up money. I'm on budget to purchase my new frame a prolynskey or ridley x-fire frame in early sept just in time for racing. The motobecane frame weights 4lbs 9oz so its fairly heavy and slightly small for me. I did strip is and sand it down so it looks better than it did.
16.2lbs with street tires 16.6lbs with my cross tires
motobecane cross pro 52cm 
richey wcs carbon fork
blackset sl wheels
fsa gossamer w mega exo bb
kcnc 11/23 cassette or 12/27 use the 11/23 for training
kmc 10 speed chain
eggbeater 4ti
ultegra front/ rear derailer, levers
kcnc v brake
nokon cable house with power cords (not pictured)
deda newton bars
kcnc stem 
cane creak intergrated headset
kcnc seat post
kcnc skewers
selle italia flite or selle smp stratos


----------



## gobes

Are you sure that the frame is too small if you're using such a small stem?


----------



## krisdrum

gobes said:


> Are you sure that the frame is too small if you're using such a small stem?


Never mind a zero setback post with a pretty steep STA. 74.5 according to the geometry chart.


----------



## andrew9223

gobes said:


> Are you sure that the frame is too small if you're using such a small stem?



i guess i just like to ride more upright than most.


----------



## [email protected]

my 98 voodoo loa is in process... 105 brifters, front and rear derailleurs, and front hub (9 speed in black), winwood carbon fork, xtr rear hub (135 spaced frame), trp euro x carbon brakes... hoping to tip the scale around 20 lbs. I have generic and heavy bars/stem/seatpost on right now. No more money!


----------



## musikfan

42ti said:


> Here is my Chili, put her together last October was stolen in March, got her back yesterday.
> Counting my lucky stars.


42ti,
it appears your front chain guard is on backwards....maybe the thieves did that?


----------



## musikfan

Here's a early build photo from last year. I need to get some new pics. 
If i remember, it was around 16/17 lbs. Rails corners like a beast. The wheels are stiff and fast. new TRP brakes and some new 'training' wheels might be on their way soon. Love the bike though.


----------



## krisdrum

musikfan said:


> 42ti,
> it appears your front chain guard is on backwards....maybe the thieves did that?


Nope. The "fang" is supposed to point forward.


----------



## rileymeister

16 pounds? haha is that a joke? come on tell them how much it really weighs...

haha j/k. That really is a nice bike. You better put that thing on the podium this year man:thumbsup:


----------



## notequal

Schwinn CX

View attachment 200821


----------



## lewdvig

macbugs said:


> I just picked this up today.


How are you guys liking the new TCX?

I am debating the TCX 1 or 2.

Have you guys weighed them?


----------



## macbugs

*Tcx1*

I like the bike alot. I have not weighed it yet but I can tell it is heavier than my road bike. 
The wheels are heavy but it rides nice. I love the tube shapes. The 105 gruppo on my bike is outstanding, love it better than the 9 speed Ultegra on my road bike. I was looking for a Trek XO2 but could not find any. CX Magazine had a review on the TCX 0 (same frame as TCX 1) a couple of months ago - they loved it.

I changed the seat to my personal favorite and the pedals out to SPD. Switch the brake pads out at your first chance. I switched to Koolstop salmon pads. The cantilevers are great.


----------



## leachbr

<img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3498/3737245911_91704c784d.jpg" width="500" height="334" alt="DSC_0010" />
Not quite completed - still going to get different brakes and cut steer tube,


----------



## JessP

*New Steed*

Still getting things finalized.... swappping out the white frogglegs for white Kore Race brakes this weekend. The 34c Grifo's seem like they are going to eat up the bumps really well.... they are fat!


----------



## JessP

This Salsa is super sexy! I had a con crosso last year but sold it off to build the bike you see here...


----------



## musikfan

JessP said:


> Still getting things finalized.... swappping out the white frogglegs for white Kore Race brakes this weekend. The 34c Grifo's seem like they are going to eat up the bumps really well.... they are fat!


Jess, 
Nice bike.
don't you just love those BBG guard's. 25 grams and very inexpensive. 
I just ordered a new lightweight one, like the one you have.


----------



## cyklopath

Very nice Jess!


----------



## seat_boy

Er, not quite in cross mode:


----------



## DuGast




----------



## Turf

*My Serotta*

Stock except for seat.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

Just received my X-Night frame from BikeBaron800


























man, this thing is BE-AU-TI-FUL !

Unfortunately they forgot to send me the headset press-in cups and they are coming on a second package

I'm impatiently waiting for that, the press-in cups are non standard so I can't use the FSA, Ritchey or Cane Creek ones


----------



## Normbilt

Started 7/05/09

















After 75 miles I new I not could ride these Bars

















Breakfast Club 7/29/09


----------



## vanjr

I will try again: 
New to me 2008 lemond propad set up as 1x10 (39 x 12-27). Size 52 Has new seat (needed), seat post (couldn't get old seat out of it-very unusual) and new stem. Want to go 42 up front and go tubeless by the fall. Water cage holder for training now..
My bikes

My size 53 lemond victorie also is in their, but just ignore


----------



## knucklesandwich

Now, with an ENO hub and 23 fewer gears:


----------



## rudedog55

*New cross bike*

Hey all, first post. Going to do my first cross race on Sept 19 in CT

here is my ride


----------



## Chequama Mama

It must suck to have tri-aligns in your parts box/friend's garage...


----------



## mr_pitiful

Is that a Pedal Force frame?


----------



## mr_pitiful

rrcat2 said:


> Was a long wait...
> View attachment 167802


Nice! I have an RS2 and a TT 2.0. I had to pass on the CX1 group buy due to lack of sponsorship, i.e. my wife wouldn't go for a 3rd frame this year. How does it feel?


----------



## rudedog55

mr_pitiful said:


> Is that a Pedal Force frame?



it might be the same frame they sell, i think they get their frames from the same company, who i also believe to be ADK Technologies in Taiwan. So far i have 700 miles on it (all road) have changed the seat and tires and love the bike, very responsive and stiff, even for a guy my size (6'2" 225lbs)


----------



## allenpg

My Blue CXC updated for 2009. Here are the specs and a few photos.

*Frame =* Blue CXC (M), carbon with aluminum logs
*Fork =* Aerus carbon
*Headset = * Cane Creek 110
*Handlebars = *Ritchey WCS “Wet Black” (40 cm, OS)
*Stem = *Ritchey WCS “Wet Black” (90 mm)
*Crank =* SRAM Red (170 mm, 38 single w/BBG guard)
*Cassette =* Shimano Dura Ace CS-7800 (12-25)
*Chain = *Connex Wipperman 10-speed
*Front Derailleur = *SRAM Force
*Rear Derailleur = *SRAM Force
*Shifters = *SRAM Force
*Brakes =* TRP EuroX cantilever
*Seat = *Selle San Marco Aspide Arrowhead
*Seatpost =* Ritchey WCS “Wet Black” (27.2 mm)
*Pedals = *Crankbrother Eggbeater SL
*Handlebar Tape =* Deda
*Training Wheels =* Kinlin XR270 rims, DT Swiss 240s hubs, Sapim Laser spokes (2x, 28 front and rear)
*Racing Wheels =* Zipp 404 rims, DT Swiss 240s hubs, Sapim CX-Ray spokes (2x, 28 front and rear)
*Training Tires =* Maxxis Raze (700×34)
*Racing Tires = *Challenge Grifo tubulars (700×34)

*Training Weight =* 17.3 lbs
*Racing Weight = *16.6 lbs


----------



## jmoote

allenpg said:


> My Blue CXC updated for 2009. Here are the specs and a few photos


Very nice! Why not gut the left shifter since you're not using a front derailleur anyway? It's a 15 minute job, reversible and saves about 35g (and keeps the paddle out of your way).


----------



## RedRider93

> My Blue CXC updated for 2009. Here are the specs and a few photos


what the hell?! no new norcross? im disappointed


----------



## rkj__

I'm still on my '07 Solo CX. I think the green Michelin Sprints look pretty *****in', so I had to post.


----------



## Mosovich

*Bike is ready..*

but I'm not... 

So the build for 09 is ready.. Really only change from last year is DA, and new wheels and tires.. Going with Dura Ace (took if off an old bike), new wheelset (Dura Ace Hubs and Reflex rims) and new tires (Fango 34s) Should be interesting.. Don't know the weight and don't worry, am going to remove the computer wt. and such.. 

Wheels are about 40 grams heavier than my Ksyriums, but I think will be more dependable and not so harsh..


----------



## andrew9223

I finally finished putting my cross bike together. 15.2 lbs as shown.
Frame =Performskey titanium
Fork = Ritchey wcs
Headset = Ritchey wcs
Handlebars = Deda Neutron
Stem = KCNC 
Crank = FSA K-Force Light
Cassette = KCNC (12-25)
Chain = KMC 10-speed
Front Derailleur = SRAM Force
Rear Derailleur = SRAM Force
Shifters = SRAM Force
Brakes = TRP EuroX cantilever
Seat = SMP Stratos
Seatpost = KCNC
Pedals = Crankbrother Eggbeater 4ti
Handlebar Tape = Black
Training Wheels = Blackset Race SL
Racing Wheels = Reynold DV46c Chris king hub rear, Lew front
Training Tires = Challenge Grifo Clincher (700×32)
Racing Tires = Challenge Grifo tubulars (700×34)


----------



## OnTheRivet

andrew9223 said:


> Seatpost = KCNC


Might want to re-think that seat post, I've seen those mounts break from just general riding, the rigors of a cross re-mount might be too much.


----------



## krisdrum

andrew9223 said:


> I finally finished putting my cross bike together. 15.2 lbs as shown.
> Frame =Performskey titanium
> Fork = Ritchey wcs
> Headset = Ritchey wcs
> Handlebars = Deda Neutron
> Stem = KCNC
> Crank = FSA K-Force Light
> Cassette = KCNC (12-25)
> Chain = KMC 10-speed
> Front Derailleur = SRAM Force
> Rear Derailleur = SRAM Force
> Shifters = SRAM Force
> Brakes = TRP EuroX cantilever
> Seat = SMP Stratos
> Seatpost = KCNC
> Pedals = Crankbrother Eggbeater 4ti
> Handlebar Tape = Black
> Training Wheels = Blackset Race SL
> Racing Wheels = Reynold DV46c Chris king hub rear, Lew front
> Training Tires = Challenge Grifo Clincher (700×32)
> Racing Tires = Challenge Grifo tubulars (700×34)


What size frame did you go with? Can I assume the 15lbs is at race weight? Also, what are those cables? Bling!


----------



## jmoote

andrew9223 said:


> I finally finished putting my cross bike together. 15.2 lbs as shown


Impressive! You might consider adding it to the light bikes gallery at Plus One Lap.

Did you weigh the frame before building it up? That is pretty light without too many really light parts on the build (or at least with a number of non-weight weenie parts).


----------



## andrew9223

OnTheRivet said:


> Might want to re-think that seat post, I've seen those mounts break from just general riding, the rigors of a cross re-mount might be too much.


Everyone keeps telling me my seat post is going to break. I basicially tore up my street bike and mountain bike and used the parts to build this one. The seat post came off my mnt bike. I'll keep an eye out for stress to it but I only weigh 145 so I think it will be ok.



krisdrum said:


> What size frame did you go with? Can I assume the 15lbs is at race weight? Also, what are those cables? Bling!


Yes race weight . They are alligator I-links. Not sure how they are going to like the mud. 




jmoote said:


> Impressive! You might consider adding it to the light bikes gallery at Plus One Lap.
> 
> Did you weigh the frame before building it up? That is pretty light without too many really light parts on the build (or at least with a number of non-weight weenie parts).


Its a medium 55mm top tube. weighs 2.8 lbs. I want to get a tiny scale so I can weigh parts. Right now I'm using a digital fish scale that doesnt do grams.


----------



## rudedog55

very nice bike!!! those black and gold alligator I-links cables look great alternated like that!! very nice!!


----------



## jmoote

rudedog55 said:


> very nice bike!!! those black and gold Nokon cables look great alternated like that!! they are Nokon right?? very nice!!


No - Alligator I-links:


andrew9223 said:


> Yes race weight . They are alligator I-links. Not sure how they are going to like the mud.


They've been fine on my mtb in the mud. The fully sealed system really helps with keeping the cables smooth... over a season or two the links may get a bit gritty I suppose.


----------



## HMBAtrail

I've got two dogs in this year's fight. 

My teammate's bike:









My bike:


----------



## krisdrum

HMBAtrail said:


> I've got two dogs in this year's fight.
> 
> My teammate's bike:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bike:


Love the internal cable routing on both bikes. Really well done. I'd be interested in hearing reports on how they hold up throughout the season.


----------



## kmac76

sweeeeeeeeet ! love the shamrock cycles


----------



## mijome07

HMBAtrail said:


> I've got two dogs in this year's fight.
> 
> My teammate's bike:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bike:


Sweet bikes. Can you explain to me how your friend setup his single ring? I've asked all around and no one ever helped me. Stock crankset? Triple chainring bolts? What size spacers? Thanks.


----------



## krisdrum

mijome07 said:


> Sweet bikes. Can you explain to me how your friend setup his single ring? I've asked all around and no one ever helped me. Stock crankset? Triple chainring bolts? What size spacers? Thanks.


Not my bike, but just from a quick look, FSA double, thin chainguards back and front. Not sure where the ring is positioned, inside or out, but that would be a function of optimizing chainline on your particular set-up. Longer or shorter chainring bolts might be needed, depending on how thick those chain guards are. You can go compact or regular spacing. Alot of variables to consider, but overall a pretty simple set-up.


----------



## HMBAtrail

krisdrum said:


> Not my bike, but just from a quick look, FSA double, thin chainguards back and front. Not sure where the ring is positioned, inside or out, but that would be a function of optimizing chainline on your particular set-up. Longer or shorter chainring bolts might be needed, depending on how thick those chain guards are. You can go compact or regular spacing. Alot of variables to consider, but overall a pretty simple set-up.


Yup, that's about right. FSA double with the ring mounted to the outside of the spider along with the outer chainguard. The inner ring is mounted in the small ring location. The issue with using an inner ring is clearing the chainstay. The crankset has a 118 spindle length.

Chainline doesn't seem to be an issue but another solution is to use the guard on the outside and use an N-Gear jumpstop on the inside to shorten the spindle length if necessary.


----------



## mijome07

Thanks guys. I really appreciate the information. I'm leaning towards a 40T Sugino ring with 2 BBG (110 BCD) 42T Superlight guards that are 1/16th" thick. Maybe I can get away with my double crankset bolts.


----------



## misterdangerpants

Okay, it isn't a _*real*_ CX bike, but I'll be hitting the circuit this year (my first) with my Ted Wojcik. The Schwalbe CX Pro (26x1.35) tires look a little strange and so small compared to the 2.5" Maxxis Hookworms that I just removed. Anyway, now all I need to do is pick my first race....

View attachment 175524


----------



## mijome07

^Nice bike.^


----------



## Salsa_Lover

My Ridley X-Night is finally finished










It is indeed a wonderful bike, I am a happy man


----------



## cogswell23

Salsa_Lover said:


> My Ridley X-Night is finally finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is indeed a wonderful bike, I am a happy man


Nice ride!

Your sadle though--why so nose down?


----------



## eyefloater

IRO Rob Roy SSCX:


----------



## superjohnny

Beautiful bike eyefloater. Can you give us some details on the specs? what wheels/tires are those?


----------



## rmp

superjohnny said:


> Beautiful bike eyefloater. Can you give us some details on the specs? what wheels/tires are those?


+1 

Much cleaner look than my SingleCross, I like it. Probably much credit to that fork compared to the Specialized abomination. Also looks like good clearance between the rear axle nut and the rack/fender mount tabs, unlike on the Speccy.


----------



## eyefloater

It's really nothing fancy, mostly stuff I had lying around and a few "best bang for the bike" deals my local shop hooked me up with.

Frame: IRO Rob Roy
Fork: Easton EC70 X

Handlebars: 3T Ergosum Team (44cm)
Stem: generic (to become Thomson Elite)
Brake Levers: Cane Creek
Brakes: Tektro CR720
Cranks: Truvativ Elita (which are crap) with a Bontrager 38 tooth ring
Seatpost: Easton EA30 (To become Thomson Elite)
Saddle: generic (to become Fizik Antares/Aliante)

Wheels: Mavic Aksium (tubular race wheelset hopefully on the way)
Tires: Schwalbe Racing Ralph (tubulars will be 32mm Fangos)
Cassette Cog(s): Shimano steel 14 or 16 tooth, Misfit Psycles aluminum 18 or 20 tooth


----------



## superjohnny

Let us know what you do for wheels. I'd also like to invest in a tubular cross wheelset, but can't really justify a ~$300-500 wheel setup.


----------



## Corndog

Can you still get Rob Roys?


----------



## vanjr

nm. dang macs r hard to work


----------



## krisdrum

Corndog said:


> Can you still get Rob Roys?


I don't think so. Seems a shame, as they look sweet.


----------



## The General

*1 year off and ready to ride*

Still the same rig, but it is ever so sweet.

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/pmS30iHi5j0QwBdaMcEabw?authkey=Gv1sRgCPi68-uam_jeQQ&feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.ggpht.com/_IFLLivaxUaY/SpWlwmPHj4I/AAAAAAAAFLg/4TqB4-1IEBU/s800/IMG_0223.JPG" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/bikinjoe/CycloX?authkey=Gv1sRgCPi68-uam_jeQQ&feat=embedwebsite">cyclo-X</a></td></tr></table>

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/Ez_unsBJyCgNAMHX0cl78g?authkey=Gv1sRgCPi68-uam_jeQQ&feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.ggpht.com/_IFLLivaxUaY/SpWlwrME0DI/AAAAAAAAFLk/CwsvWiR_T2c/s800/IMG_0241.JPG" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/bikinjoe/CycloX?authkey=Gv1sRgCPi68-uam_jeQQ&feat=embedwebsite">cyclo-X</a></td></tr></table>


----------



## kervelo

*Scott CX Team winter bike*

Here is a picture of my latest build: Scott CX Team bike to be used during the fall/winter/spring, when a road bike is out of question here. Bike is still a bit under construction in the photo, the extra spacers have been now removed.










The bike is based on a 2008 Scott frame and has an old Campa Veloce group and Easton EA50SL wheels. The bike will mainly be used with studded winter tyres (*heavy*), at the moment the tyres are Conti CX Races.


----------



## vanjr

Last time I try this...
View attachment 176017


View attachment 176019


View attachment 176020


View attachment 176018


View attachment 176016


----------



## OneGear

DuGast said:


>


Love the look of this bike DuGast. What year is this frame? I have the Crosswind as well in Red and Black from a few years back, but I must say this white and blue scheme is beautiful.:thumbsup:


----------



## bassethound

appoligies for the double post...
can't seem to delete this one


----------



## bassethound

*FrankenBike Extrordinaire!*

Well, It's green, it's ugly and put together from left over parts (except the crank). 

This will be my first season racing cross. As a long time rd racer and even longer mtn racer I'm really looking forward to it. I figure I'll try my first season on this beast. If I get hooked, I'll pick up a proper cross bike next year.

Mark


----------



## mdutcher

*My Specialized Tricross Expert...*

...man, I can't wait for cross....


----------



## bassethound

Dang! That's as sharp looking as my is hideous  

That will be on my list to check out next year if I pull the trigger.
I've always dug S'lized's stuff.

M


----------



## vanjr

bassethound said:


> Dang! That's as sharp looking as my is hideous
> 
> That will be on my list to check out next year if I pull the trigger.
> I've always dug S'lized's stuff.
> 
> M


the sweet thing about cross is being able to race what you got. i think you should have a good time on that green kona


----------



## redfrogs

BMC CX02

Stock as...

iphone photo's not much good, sorry


----------



## Corndog




----------



## OnTheRivet

Corndog said:


>


Nicely put to together race bike.


----------



## EricN

awesome bikes...


zero setback seatposts are hella popular it seems... I can't get enough myself but I have long legs, might be just me with the frames these days.


----------



## strathconaman

*Red and Black is the new...black.*

This year's racer caught in the wild. Setup highlights:

1. Neuvation C50 wheels, Primus Dry Plus tires. 
2. Redline Conquest Team Frame
3. Ultegra cranks. 40T Q Ring, Salsa crossing guard and Jump Stop
4. Centaur brifters, Dura Ace rear derailleur, 11-28 SLX cassette
5. 2009 Shorty 4 rear, Tektro 720 front brakes, swiss stop yellow pads


----------



## musgravecycles

Here's my new rig. I'm waiting on decals so I can get the freaking thing painted--argg!


----------



## MeLikeyBikey

Finally got my ride done. The frame took a few weeks longer to get than originally expected. I road it this morning and I had a blast. Probably the best time I have had on a bike in a while. Now it's time for training...no excuses anymore. 

17.2 lbs with pedals on my person scale


----------



## Dajianshan

Wow! That's a nice looking bike.


----------



## MeLikeyBikey

Finished my bike finally. The frame took a lot longer than expected to get from the shop.


----------



## eyefloater

Is that the Paul chain keeper?


----------



## MeLikeyBikey

eyefloater said:


> Is that the Paul chain keeper?


Yes. So far so good, no problems. It was easy to setup and the folks at Paul answered my questions over email within minutes. I figured it is lighter and cheaper than the alternative and has a nice clean look.


----------



## cogswell23

MeLikeyBikey said:


> Yes. So far so good, no problems. It was easy to setup and the folks at Paul answered my questions over email within minutes. I figured it is lighter and cheaper than the alternative and has a nice clean look.


Are you in PDX? I think I saw that bike at Cyclepath a few days ago.


----------



## MeLikeyBikey

cogswell23 said:


> Are you in PDX? I think I saw that bike at Cyclepath a few days ago.


No, Denver. I lived in PDX for two stressful years while I attended OHSU...but I didn't take my bike to Cyclepath.


----------



## cogswell23

MeLikeyBikey said:


> No, Denver. I lived in PDX for two stressful years while I attended OHSU...but I didn't take my bike to Cyclepath.


Med School? Nursing School?


----------



## nrspeed




----------



## digby

that Time is beautiful.


----------



## rmp

digby said:


> that Time is beautiful.


+1. Gorgeous.

Somehow strikes me as the perfect mix of classic and modern. 

Dear Santa....


rmp


----------



## Jawn P

Not as glamorous as a lot of the bikes on here but the price was right


----------



## jmoote

New bike for me this season:

custom Ti/Carbon frame
Alpha Q CX20
Eriksen seatpost/SLR saddle
mostly budget drivetrain ('08 Rival + Ultegra SL), single 40t Q-ring on the front
Velo Orange cantis
a few tubular wheel choices, but pictured is a Hope Pro3/Velocity Escape set with FMB SSC 34s

I've got a set of Rhinos that will probably be mated to the Ritchey carbon 58s, which currently have a pretty mediocre set of Gommitalia Magnums.

For higher resolution versions, and more photos, *check out the flickr gallery*


----------



## sgunnarw

*New build*

Just built her up on Tuesday. =]

2009/10 Ellsworth Roots frame
Easton EC90X fork
08 Sram Rival Shifters
09 Rival everything else
TRP Euro X brakes
Easton Circuits...for now. Until I decide whether or not to invest in some tubies.
Fizik Arione
Ritchey stem and seat post

Just rode it today in my first race of the season...amazing.

Stephen


----------



## Andy STi

My new Cannondale









My Serotta - dirty from my race last week









Together









The old stuff!


















So many bikes! I don't ride the Pin or Alan anymore but I just can't seem to part with them either.


----------



## Mosovich

*Rocks..*

That Serrotta looks awesome.. I bet that thing rocks on a long dirt road ride!


----------



## slim 83

View attachment 177649


Wife's bike. The wheels look so big on an xs.


View attachment 177650


----------



## cyklopath

Updated my 'cross bike for the 09 season. 

I only raced it a couple times last season, but even with those few runs, I felt myself spinning out on the flats, but figure if I gear it for the flats, the mud and any hills won't be good for me.... 

Soooo, I wussed out and rebuilt it. I had a DA9 Brifter and 12-27 cassette in my stash of parts, along with a chain. Even had an old Shimano 600 deraileur in great shape to make the changes happen. 

I picked up a QBP 42 tooth ring and bash guard for the front, and an NGear to keep the chain from coming off on the inside. 

I don't even want to know what the weight is up to now (was just over 19 before) but the gearing definitely seems pretty appropriate for the few races I'll get to hit this year on it.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

Andy STi said:


> My new Cannondale


How do the Ksyrium SL and the Carbon cranks take the beating ?

I just put the same set of wheels on my Cross bike for this season but I am a little concerned about durability.


----------



## moschika

*here's mine*

i've posted it on a couple other places around here but who doesn't like to post pics of their bike.  it's got a mix of parts but seems to ride beautifully. this was after a respray and few new parts.


----------



## jmchapple

moschika said:


> i've posted it on a couple other places around here but who doesn't like to post pics of their bike.  it's got a mix of parts but seems to ride beautifully. this was after a respray and few new parts.


looks great. i have a gunnar frame on the way.


----------



## pinepig

jmoote said:


> Velo Orange cantis


Those cantis fit the gold trim aesthetic of your bike very well. What are your thoughts on their performance?

Also, are those the cartridge pad holders that came with the brakes?


----------



## jmoote

pinepig said:


> Those cantis fit the gold trim aesthetic of your bike very well. What are your thoughts on their performance?
> 
> Also, are those the cartridge pad holders that came with the brakes?


Yep, the pad holders are stock and allow for toe in like the TRP Inplace Adjust holders (that they charge $40 for). The brakes are performing very well so far - like all wide profile cantis there's tons of power but lots of modulation as well.


----------



## pinepig

MeLikeyBikey said:


> Yes. So far so good, no problems. It was easy to setup and the folks at Paul answered my questions over email within minutes. I figured it is lighter and cheaper than the alternative and has a nice clean look.


Do you get an chain rub at all at the highest or lowest gear?


----------



## Andy STi

Salsa_Lover said:


> How do the Ksyrium SL and the Carbon cranks take the beating ?
> 
> I just put the same set of wheels on my Cross bike for this season but I am a little concerned about durability.


Not sure yet. I have done 3 races this season on the Serotta but the Cannondale is brand new. I have used the Ksyriums on my road bike for a few years so I thought I would give them a try on the cross bike. 

First race on the Cannondale is tonight so I hope everything works well.


----------



## Smoothy

*Berg*

More custom ti cross goodness. Bergbikes.com has the goods.


----------



## OnTheRivet

Smoothy said:


> More custom ti cross goodness. Bergbikes.com has the goods.


Really nice looking bike. What bars are those? Also, how do you like the tires? I just glued some 34's (Flexus Primus) up tonight and man are they huge. Can't wait to try them out.


----------



## Smoothy

OnTheRivet said:


> Really nice looking bike. What bars are those? Also, how do you like the tires? I just glued some 34's (Flexus Primus) up tonight and man are they huge. Can't wait to try them out.


Thanks!

FSA WingPro shallow drop bars.

The rubber is 09/10 Flexus Primus. I rolled the back last race whilst running 40psi. The DV46cross rims need to some extra care to build up the contact area (ie fill in the rim's valley with glue) otherwise there's limited adhesion. Hopefully all sorted for Starcross this weekend.

I have trouble getting those tires (32's) out of my Alpha unless I run Koolstop thinline pads....so yeah, they're pretty huge.


----------



## BooBah

Love it. Classic.


----------



## javahound10

*SS Scattante*

Bike after test ride yesterday, ready to rumble for my first season in single speed. . . sadly for me my hacking cough is less ready to go, so I'm posting pictures instead of racing. :mad2:


----------



## cyklopath

You need to significantly shorten that last piece of rear brake housing, but otherwise it looks great!


----------



## zoro

slim 83 said:


> View attachment 177649


Love the Supertouch.

What size is it? and how does it ride?


----------



## javahound10

Done. Nothing else to do today. . . snot everywhere.


----------



## slim 83

zoro said:


> Love the Supertouch.
> 
> What size is it? and how does it ride?


Thanks,

This one is the 54.5 eff. tt. I really like the ride, very stable, turns when you want it to, and not harsh at all but stiff where it needs to be. So far I have been very pleased with the whole thing.


----------



## benja55

*Ibis Hakkalugi 2009*

I LOVE THIS BIKE!


----------



## desmo13

All broken in after it's first race.....

Frankenbike style

Kona Dew commuter, kid trailer puller etc..
All parts from the floor and rafters of the garage and off my back-up road bike. Brakes are special to me, off my 1st MTB, a 1988 stumpjumper. (i did have to change out the 20 year old pads..) Only new items are the housings and cables, tires, and a chain after I snapped the first one training (stood up to sprint, snap, hit the deck)

Bonus features include a bash guard I made my self from grinding down the outer chain ring, and a chain keeper from a modified frame pump holder.


----------



## kmac76

hooray for ti cx bikes !!!!


----------



## fatroadie

Here is what I just built...


----------



## vanjr

I love the green ones!


----------



## kmac76

sweet salsa !!! kudos for the green machine


----------



## axebiker

NBD!!










Love this bike. My Poprad has been officially displaced to the 2nd fiddle spot.


----------



## Hendley

Posted this before, but as it was built in 2009, it does belong here:


----------



## gregwjs

JTS with some upgrades.


----------



## ineff

jmoote said:


>


How are the FMB's SSC's?
I want some FMB file treads. Should have got those instead of my Challenge XS's.


----------



## jmoote

I really like the SSCs. They're super well made, and ride like pillows. I'll be considering some Sprints next season for sure to round out the tire collection.


----------



## zank

The SSC Sprints are nice because they have more of a side knob than most other file treads.


----------



## bikegoon

*My Firs 'Cross bike*

My baby....:ihih: 

Monoc...fast as a rabid rabbit.

[/URL

[URL=https://img39.imageshack.us/i/img1131q.jpg/]


----------



## mr_pitiful

Nice, the grey rubber and touch of red look great with that frame! 

But.....It'll look even better with some mud thrown in!


----------



## bikegoon

Thanks! it is my first cross bike. Bought it used, and got new ultegra 6700 rear, new chain, new post and saddle, New Mavic Askiums, new tires, put my MTB stem on it...and of course flaming red bar tape 8)
Took it to practice yesterday to iron the bugs out....it felt so good to not shoulder a Mountain Bike on a run up!
That, and passing people thru the barriers....priceless!
It is going to my first cross race this sunday..OVCX in Louisville!

Years of mountain bike racing really made a difference on riding this beast!

Might be lookin at different gearing, although the front rings are nice....39-52? 8()
Diggin that Green Salsa...nice...


----------



## seat_boy

Here's my '08 Giant TCX (XL) after my first cross race yesterday:










I captured the much coveted and hard fought ninth place position in the men's C race :thumbsup: Hey, top 10, and there were at least 20 people in that class...










I might have to get some real tires for my next race (next race?) I was using Hutchinson Acrobats, which are basically semi slick hybrid tires. They were pretty easy to spin out, and the grip wasn't great on the few hardpacked gravel portions.


----------



## ncsu

*Kona Major Jake*

This bike is new to me, bought it this weekend. It is a 1990-something Kona Major Jake running Sora 2x8 and Open Pro rims. First race will be next weekend.


----------



## shapelike

Bend your elbows a little bit, relax your shoulders.


----------



## MarvinK

redfrogs said:


> BMC CX02
> Stock as...


Man... that would be the sweetest looking cx bike on the thread if it was SRAM components...


----------



## tchanm

Just built up unbranded carbon cross.
Frame is said to be modeled on the Lapierre carbon cross (HK ebay seller). Running gear is all Rival and most of the other parts are Easton. About 8.3kg all told.
Lovin' it!


----------



## rmp

tchanm said:


> Just built up unbranded carbon cross.
> Frame is said to be modeled on the Lapierre carbon cross (HK ebay seller). Running gear is all Rival and most of the other parts are Easton. About 8.3kg all told.
> Lovin' it!


That's a really nice looking bike - congrats :thumbsup: 
rmp


----------



## jldickerson3

What was the name of the seller on ebay? I'm always intrigued and consider buying one of those HK frames, but get sketched out at the possibility of getting stiffed for payment.


----------



## OnTheRivet

tchanm said:


> Just built up unbranded carbon cross.
> Frame is said to be modeled on the Lapierre carbon cross (HK ebay seller). Running gear is all Rival and most of the other parts are Easton. About 8.3kg all told.
> Lovin' it!


Nice bike but I hope I not seeing what I think I'm seeing. Do you have the stem clamped just to the top of the steerer?


----------



## astrat

2009 Kona Major One

- Now has Egg Beaters, the SPD pedals in the picture were just temporary.


----------



## tchanm

Seller was skcycling. Very good email replies and bike got to Oz in 5 days. Well packaged too, so no complaints


----------



## tchanm

OnTheRivet said:


> Nice bike but I hope I not seeing what I think I'm seeing. Do you have the stem clamped just to the top of the steerer?



Nope, must be a bit of digital optical illusion.
Stem is clamped in the right place


----------



## unclefuzzy_ss

New prototype Singular Kite cross frame. 853 main tubes, cromo stays. BUilt up with Force shifty bits, d/a cranks and relflex wheels, it comes to 21lbs for the 60cm size[biggest]. 

First real ride was this am. Sure feels nice. Seems a bit livlier than my Kelly with a very similar build. 

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3989659589/" title="Prototype Kite, fresh build by unclefuzzy_ss, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3432/3989659589_a62c247beb_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="Prototype Kite, fresh build" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3990421456/" title="yummy. by unclefuzzy_ss, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3488/3990421456_9d4291b559_b.jpg" width="768" height="1024" alt="yummy." /></a>


----------



## shapelike

Perfect. Nice selection of incredibly spazzy tape/housing against the subdued paint. Looks like it fits you really well also.


----------



## unclefuzzy_ss

thanks. Cross bikes are already a bit ridiculous, I figured, why not take it over the top?


----------



## bjkfly

GT GTR Type CX. Sram Force w/ Mavic Ksyrium SL's. EA70 Components. Size Large.


----------



## JHCOMstr

*My 1st CXer*

Got the frame with BB, seatpost and brakes off CL. Had most of the other parts you see hanging around. Needed to order a few things, tires, 42t ring, and bash guard. Did my fist "race", training race in Londondery, NH Tuesday night. Had a blast.


----------



## yakari

Dear man,

Could you confirm you BMC CX02 size bike ?

Thanks


----------



## CouchingTiger

Maybe I missed it but what size is your bike?



tchanm said:


> Seller was skcycling. Very good email replies and bike got to Oz in 5 days. Well packaged too, so no complaints


----------



## tchanm

Size 59.
I am 183 cm with relatively long legs.


CouchingTiger said:


> Maybe I missed it but what size is your bike?


----------



## steve_e_f

*same bike, v4.0*

I'm still rolling on my Axis. This is year 4 or 5.
Every year it gets a few upgrades and a rebuild so I can get excited about it again.
This year I added a FSA Orbit headset and some TRP Euro-X brakes.
Over the years I've also upgraded to Ultegra cranks/BB, Neuvation R-28 wheels, Notubes/Bulldogs, and a Body Geometry seat.
This year its officially getting a sex change from being a Bianchi to being a WARPIG. Still have a few more parts to vinyl over.


----------



## Fire Horse

*What's the word...*

Thunderbird! 'Cross/Commuter/29er by Paul Sadoff (Rock Lobster), powdercoat by who else..Spectrum Powderworks. Native American inspired...HOKAHEY!


----------



## cyklopath

Thats gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Josh Patterson

Fire Horse, 

That is a gorgeous paint job, great lines on that frame too. 

Please post pictures when you have it build up.


----------



## moab63

*New to me a redline older model*

got the cane creek yesterday, the rest of the parts came from a retired road bike.

My first cross bike, tomorrow first fun race I call it fun because is a kind of a club ride all volunteers no money trophies or anything like that.

4 categories self seeding, so lets see how it goes. 

pain:thumbsup:


----------



## PT

*Cross/Dirt Road/Paved Road Bike*

My bike set up in Cross mode. It spends most of the year with 32c touring tires (Panaracer Pasela), which work well for just about everything -- road, gravel and dirt roads, even light trail duy. However, after crashing twice in last weeks cross race using those tires I knew I needed something with a bit more bite. I am excited that my ghetto tubeless setup using an 20" BMX innertube-rim strips on Open Pro rims and Stan's Raven tires worked out so well. Started off with 50 PSI and was very happy with that, and figure I could go lower yet. The drivetrain is DurAce 9 speed with a Ritchey WCS crank. The frame is a Seven Muse bought used, but it rides as if it was made for me. The fork is IF steel -- weighs a ton but rides well. I am tempted to lighten things up with a carbon fork...


----------



## shapelike

Fire Horse said:


> Thunderbird! 'Cross/Commuter/29er by Paul Sadoff (Rock Lobster), powdercoat by who else..Spectrum Powderworks. Native American inspired...HOKAHEY!


That is gorgeous. Great looking frame design and the paint job is fantastic!


----------



## shapelike

2010 Giant TCX 1 ... at least, that's how it started:










Changes:
- handlebars: 3T Ergosum
- stem: generic 100mm
- saddle: Fizik Aliante
- chainrings: FSA 36:46
- pedals: Time ATAC XS
- wheels: Easton EA70 X
- tires: Challenge Fango 32mm
- brakes: Tektro CR720


----------



## kmac76

PT - much love for the seven - 
i use my mudhoney in a similar manner - absolute "all-rounder"
get a nice carbon fork - you'll appreciate it !


----------



## avalnch33

*My Cross Bike*

































Frame: 2008 Trek XO2
Fork: Easton EC90X
Shifters, Ders, Crank,Chain: Shimano Dura-Ace 7800
Chainrings: Rotor Q-Ring 46, Dura-Ace 39
Cassette: SRAM 1070 11-26
Wheels: Easton EC90 Aero
Tires: Challenge Grifo 34's
Pedals: Shimano XTR
Brakes: Paul Neo Retro(front), Touring(rear)
Bar/Stem: PRO Vibe 7s Thor series
Extras: HUDZ Green, Jagwire Cables, Swiss Stop Pads

Still a little muddy from the USGP in Sun Prairie, WI.


----------



## jmoote

shapelike said:


> 2010 Giant TCX 1 ... at least, that's how it started:


 I like!

- handlebars: 3T Ergosum *I love the bend on these*
- wheels: Easton EA70 X *nice*
- tires: Challenge Fango 32mm *very nice*
- brakes: Tektro CR720 *good call*


----------



## rmp

avalnch33 said:


> Still a little muddy from the USGP in Sun Prairie, WI.


Cool rig, but you have to be awfully close to the 50mm? max spacer height that Easton recommends with their carbon steerers, no? 

rmp


----------



## avalnch33

little over 4 cm from top of headtube, so within range.


----------



## cyklopath

Yup, definitely would be better/lighter to flip that stem and get rid of the extra spacers/steerer tube. I think you'd find the front end stiffer that way as well.... Gorgeous ride otherwise.


----------



## jdeane4

Here's a pic of my new Cross Check. I threw some 45c tires on there for when I'm not racing so I can ride some trails a little more comfortably.


----------



## pdg60

*Nice!!*

What kind of hubs are those?


----------



## gobes

It looks like those are the specialized roval pave sl wheels. So the hubs are whatever specialized build those with.
http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=40723&menuItemId=9303&eid=5099


----------



## astrat

pdg60 said:


> What kind of hubs are those?


I second this.


----------



## velobob

nice bike!


----------



## velobob

*Ti Cycles*

Ti Cycles titanium frame and seatpost, Dugast Rhino's 34mm (also have a set of FMB SSC 32mm), Ultegra Hubs and Velocity Escape tubular rims, egg beaters, tecktro 720's, swissstop yellow pads (awesome even on aluminum rims) and an old flite saddle. Not the lightest or flashiest bike but a great solid race machine.


----------



## IKnowYouRider

*Stevens Carbon Team*

Yeah I'm a poser...


----------



## Mosovich

*Nice ride..*

man, if you've got that frame you better be fast! Nice ride.. What does it weigh?


----------



## Unoveloce

No bike that nice should have clinchers. Please let them be your practice wheels.


----------



## that guy again

Poprad


----------



## IKnowYouRider

Not fast enough to justify the bike...I made the mistake of watching the Verge Series masters races...more x-nights, stevens, zipps, etc than you can imagine and finally caved to the bike lust. As far as weight using my finely tuned lift up and down a couple times scale...17 ish with ultegra/kinlin tubulars and fangos. 

wayne

ps. of course the tubulars go on for racing


----------



## bikesinmud

*Form Cycles Ti Triad*

Shipped last week and will be building it up next week. This is my first ever custom ti bike.


----------



## krisdrum

bikesinmud said:


> Shipped last week and will be building it up next week. This is my first ever custom ti bike.


Looks nice, but why route the cables on the underside of the TT? Looks painful for shouldering and the housing running from the rear cable stop on the TT to their next cable stop look like they'll hang down and cluster up that corner of the front triangle.


----------



## krisdrum

bikesinmud said:


> Shipped last week and will be building it up next week. This is my first ever custom ti bike.


Wow, just looked at their website. The discoloration on the some of the welds pictured would make me very leary.


----------



## bikesinmud

Wanted the cables under the tt as 95% of the time it will be used for training and not racing. I'll post some pice of it when its done. But now you've got me worried about the welds.


----------



## krisdrum

bikesinmud said:


> Wanted the cables under the tt as 95% of the time it will be used for training and not racing. I'll post some pice of it when its done. But now you've got me worried about the welds.


Gotcha. Hope the cable routing isn't an issue. The welds in your picture look ok to me, but some of the pictures on the website show alot of discoloration. Kind of a rainbow effect around where the joint is. My understanding is this is a bad sign on ti frames.


----------



## cbuchanan

IKnowYouRider said:


> Yeah I'm a poser...



Poser or not that ride is sweet!! :thumbsup: I've been contemplating one for myself for next season.


----------



## bikesinmud

krisdrum said:


> Gotcha. Hope the cable routing isn't an issue. The welds in your picture look ok to me, but some of the pictures on the website show alot of discoloration. Kind of a rainbow effect around where the joint is. My understanding is this is a bad sign on ti frames.


Ya I took a look at those pics as well, but your looking at the steel frames and not the ti. This is my closest pic of the welds on the frame, before I shrunk the photo to fit the detail was excellent and looked to me like 'moots quality'


----------



## dover

here's mine. I just got it a few days ago;


----------



## Guest

cool, lapierre

I need a new cross frame


----------



## Corndog

The Lapierre is nice. I raced one all last season and am using it as my pit bike now. The HTA is really steep and the head tube super short though, so it doesn't fit everyone well. Luckily, I have a short inseam, long torso, and ape arms


----------



## vwvoodoo

Here is my new "dry" bike with a few parts left from last year.

Waterford X-33. Stock 54 geo with a raised top tube.
Edge CX fork
King headset
Force shifters 
Force rear der
Red Crank w/38t Salsa ring and Spot chain guard
TRP Euro-X Mag brakes
Dura Ace Scandium Tubeless wheels
NoTubes Raven tires
Ultegra 6700 11-28 cassette
KMC SL Gold chain
Pro Vibe Carbon cockpit (bar, stem, post)
San Marco Strada Ti saddle
Jagwire Gold Cable set
Specialized Classic bar tape
Candy 2ti pedals (until my Eggbeaters come back from Crank Bros)
17lb 4oz as shown

































































































And a pic with the "wet" bike...I guess I was into building with color this year. =)


----------



## bigfated

Nice Waterford, and great job on the build.


----------



## Guest

Agree, nice waterford, I'd like to try those wheels and that edge cross fork myself.


----------



## CYCLONECROSS

*Form Triad Titanium Bb30*

https://i957.photobucket.com/albums/ae53/brokenspoke123/IMG_2303.jpg


----------



## mr_pitiful

CYCLONECROSS said:


> https://i957.photobucket.com/albums/ae53/brokenspoke123/IMG_2303.jpg


Sweet! 

But remember, 

No respectable Cross build is complete until you add mud and scratches.


----------



## cyklopath

Updated my ride.... I missed the entire first part of the season, including the 3 of the 4 races within an hour of my home....

But I'm back in the states now and when I got home, the Alpha Q fork I snatched off the 'bay was waiting for me. Couldn't wait to install it. 

All total, I knocked over 1.3lbs off the bike. 

Added:
1" Threadless Alpha Q CX fork
1" Threadless Chris King Headset
Scandium/Carbon Stem 

Front end geometry did not change much, but it is different enough to realize I feel a little more comfortable leaning it hard in a turn. 

Can't wait to race the thing now!!!!


----------



## MarvinK

vwvoodoo said:


> Here is my new "dry" bike with a few parts left from last year.
> 
> Waterford X-33. Stock 54 geo with a raised top tube.
> Force shifters
> Force rear der
> Red Crank w/38t Salsa ring and Spot chain guard
> [/IMG]


I never really understand why people go with Red cranks on a Force bike... the only piece with any significant difference is the Shifters... cause you get Zero Loss on both shifters. I would have gone with Force cranks and Red shifters.


----------



## towerscum

*Waterfords kick butt*

Sweet! Especially the cranks.


towerscum


----------



## MarvinK

*Trek XO | SRAM Force | Fulcrum 3*

Pulled the Force stuff off my recent Project One:

Trek XO frameset
SRAM Force groupset
Fulcrum Racing 3 wheels

Dumping the SPDs for eggbeaters this week... raced twice, mud/sand have been a problem both times with the pedals. The Lizard Skin tape cleans REALLY well and feels even better. Will not buy other tape as long as the Lizard Skins DSP tape is around! May swap the seat & brakes at some point, but everything is working great for now (minus pedals).


----------



## st3v3

Being from Wisconsin, I can't even begin to tell you how sexy that Waterford is.


----------



## vwvoodoo

MarvinK said:


> I never really understand why people go with Red cranks on a Force bike... the only piece with any significant difference is the Shifters... cause you get Zero Loss on both shifters. I would have gone with Force cranks and Red shifters.


I got the Red crank for just a little bit more $, and it is 31 grams lighter :thumbsup: 
In general, I prefer the look of the new Force group. The extra bling and resale value of the Red took me there for the crank. The extra repair cost for the Red shifters in the [more likely] case of crash damage kept me from spending the money there.


----------



## cyclevt

*My baby*

Frame 2008 Redline Conquest Pro, 56cm
Brifters: 1996 (that's right, 14 years old!) Record 8sp converted to 9sp - I can't seem to separate myself from them; they just keep working.
FD: new-ish Record Ti/Carbon
RD: Chorus (2005-ish)
Crank/Rings: Truvativ Carbon Rouleur/FSA46/36 (or 34), 172.5 (really need to swap for 175)
Chain: Record 9sp (2 races old)
Cassette: 13/26 (or 13/23) Campy Veloce 9sp
Brakes: Cane Creek SCX5's with tektro cross top levers
F. Wheel: Rim Mavic CXP30 Tubular laced to American Classic, 28h radial (free as part of a Craig's List swap, it was new, never used and is bomber!)
R. Wheel: Rim KinLin TB25 (same as EA70x) laced to Novatech, 28h 3x/3x
Tires: Tufo Primus 32
Post: Thompson Masterpiece
Cockpit: 3T Forgie XL bars, 46cm, random stem
Saddle: Nashbar knock of fof Fizik design.

What else? 

Weight: I dunno. I as light as I can afford. 19-20 ish?


----------



## nrspeed

Raced it in the sand last weekend- its a keeper-


----------



## Guest

Stevens with 7900, pimp.


----------



## digby

WHOAAAA! Thats ALOT of bike.


----------



## krisdrum

kytyree said:


> Stevens with 7900, pimp.


Di2 actually. I see a battery.


----------



## Quixote

Louis Garneau Steeple X
Easton EC90X fork
Easton EA90 stem
Easton EC70 seatpost
Dura-Ace Shifters
Ultegra SL RD
Ultegra 12-25 cassette
105 FD
FSA Energy Cross 46/36 crank
Tektro Cr720 canti brakes
Shimano RS10 wheels (barely suitable, we'll see if they last the rest of the season)
Vittoria XG tires










A bit hefty at 20lbs, but with some good tubular rims that'll come down. Pretty happy with it so far as my first cross bike.


----------



## mdutcher

*My updated Tricross*

This was originally posted back in Aug.... I am digging this bike a lot. Here are some more updated pictures as I tweaked a few things.

I know how much you guys like to look at pictures. I know I do!


----------



## OnTheRivet

digby said:


> WHOAAAA! Thats ALOT of bike.



Yep, most of the Elite World Cup field would be jealous of that bike.


----------



## quickfeet18

Here is my 2010 CX9


----------



## turbomatic73

*Another C-Dale*

Started life as a demo bike at the local (Georgia) cross series. Just finished building it up last week...a bit nervous about switching/adjusting to a new frame mid-season, but OH WELL--couldn't wait til next year


----------



## BLUEDART

*Lynskey Pro Cross built today*

Swapped a lot of stuff over from my Fuji Pro Cross


----------



## dougefresh

*Custom SSCX*

Here is my new CX bike. Custom made by my buddy Mike, he has named his company Baller Bike Company (he's a tad gangster). Frame is a mix of Columbus and Tange tubing with a custom straight legged fork. He brazed it, I painted it the same color as a 1994 Honda Civic Del Sol. Gered 42x18. The only problem is that the fork is a tad flexy, i am currently looking for a 1" threadless carbon fork. If I find one I have some paint left to make it match, too.


----------



## zoro

Looks real tight with those Campy Sydney wheels!


----------



## Reparto

Alpha-Q still available in 1" threadless. Qbp had some in stock a little while ago. Carbon steerer and all that jazz.


----------



## velobob

*Cannondale CX9*

Just got a used frame / fork from a friend and built it up with DA from an old road bike and some other bits I had lying around. Couldn't decide wether to go all white (bar tape / saddle) or black - we'll see how it goes. It's a lot of white!


----------



## cyklopath

> Alpha-Q still available in 1" threadless. Qbp had some in stock a little while ago. Carbon steerer and all that jazz.


Have one on my bike and love it. Get one quick though. My understanding is that Alpha Q is out of business as part of the True Temper restructuring.


----------



## kannas

I have a 1" ti fork....

ps the waterford is a beaut.


----------



## RJohn

*Masi contribution*

This isn't a 2009. More like a 1996 Masi Gran Corsa but I though you might like to see it anyway.


----------



## Andy STi

Updated picture of mine.
16.5 lbs (bathroom scale) with my new wheels!:blush2:


----------



## MarvinK

MarvinK said:


> Pulled the Force stuff off my recent Project One:
> 
> Trek XO frameset
> SRAM Force groupset
> Fulcrum Racing 3 wheels
> 
> Dumping the SPDs for eggbeaters this week... raced twice, mud/sand have been a problem both times with the pedals. The Lizard Skin tape cleans REALLY well and feels even better. Will not buy other tape as long as the Lizard Skins DSP tape is around! May swap the seat & brakes at some point, but everything is working great for now (minus pedals).


Tried some Crank Bros Candys and hated them. Now rocking the Time ATAC XS Carbon--and they've been perfect. Another thumbs up on the Lizard Skins DSP tape. It's still white after nearly a full season of racing--and it's grippy!


----------



## digby




----------



## Saddle Up

Been lurkin here for some time but haven't really posted. I find that I get a long better with people on bike forums if I stck to the photo threads only. I let my photos do the talking. Warning! You may spot these photos more than once on this site or around the interweb.

This is my latest experiement that went right. I'm loving this bike in this configuration. Need to re[ace the 18 t freewheel with a 20. This is also my way of giving everyone that has called the Tricross fork ugly the middle finger. I think it's a thing of beauty.


----------



## ®andyA

*Finally...*

*Finally*... got around to posting a pic of my Salsa CCC. Clean version since we've had a stretch of nice weather here in SE MI and I needed to clean it off before the Chief Decorating Officer (-hehe) would let me bring it in the house.

<a href="https://img22.imageshack.us/i/cccrrperspective1600.jpg/" target="_blank"><img src="https://img22.imageshack.us/img22/5951/cccrrperspective1600.th.jpg" border="0"/></a>

<a href="https://img22.imageshack.us/i/cccprofile1600.jpg/" target="_blank"><img src="https://img22.imageshack.us/img22/1039/cccprofile1600.th.jpg" border="0"/></a>


----------



## ooboohabanero

Saddle Up said:


>


yeah, a beauty for sure! but does it race? taste blood?


----------



## Mosovich

*Went to a flat bar on my C'dale..*

I really like it.. Also got a new Primus!! Yeah, I know.. Hope to complete it Thurs. when the BB comes in.. Sucks it got tied up during the holiday..


----------



## SpokesCA

*S-Works Tricross*

2010 S-Works Tricross. Sram Red Drivetrain. Easton EC90 Components Including Wheels, Crank,Seatpost,Stem and Handlebars. Tufo Flexus Primus 32 Tubular Tires. Gore Ride-On Cables. All Ceramics, BB,Pulleys,Wheels F+R and Freehub Body. Waiting on PowerTap SLC+ Hub. I designed and hand built this bike frame up when I worked at the Bike Shop as a mechanic. 15.5LBS. Dream Come True.


----------



## Guest

that's spiffy


----------



## mdutcher

SpokesCA said:


> 2010 S-Works Tricross. Sram Red Drivetrain. Easton EC90 Components Including Wheels, Crank,Seatpost,Stem and Handlebars. Tufo Flexus Primus 32 Tubular Tires. Gore Ride-On Cables. All Ceramics, BB,Pulleys,Wheels F+R and Freehub Body. Waiting on PowerTap SLC+ Hub. I designed and hand built this bike frame up when I worked at the Bike Shop as a mechanic. 15.5LBS. Dream Come True.



Holy crap that is very cool looking. That beats my Tricross hands down. Nice job!


----------



## g-Bike

How do you like those brakes?


----------



## SpokesCA

I like them a lot. They are very strong and seem to even provide a smooth transition from controlled brake to a "lock". Although I'm having trouble finding a MTN length Carbon specific Brake pad . These Green Swiss Stop Standard Alum have done fine so far...


----------



## vcnz

I can show you only the Frame for now...


----------



## Mosovich

*Primus Mootry completed..*

18.5lbs.. Could be lighter with some minor changes, would like to get it to 17.5.. All I can say is PERFECT!!


----------



## Dajianshan

Mmmmmm! Can't beat the flavor of an orange CX bike.


----------



## hoogerland

Nice bike Mosovich. I love me some PM. Looks like BB30, I didn't know Joe was doing that. 18.5 is great for that size bike and with no superfluous bling. I have been thinking about putting an order in for a while, we'll see after the holiday's.


----------



## vcnz

....and this is my bike with temporary components:


----------



## hooligan

waiting on a FSA SLK Light BB30 crankset. Built with Ultegra 6700, Ritchey WCS stem and Classic bar, TRP Euro X brakes


----------



## Britishbane

I'd like to get in before 2009 comes to a close. Here is my steed:


----------



## cyklopath

I built a Ridley for a buddy the other day from the frame up. Its a mix of Shimano Ultegra and a Ridley frame with the appropriate Python fork. Avid brakes and oval components for the cockpit. No scream from the brakes either 

We took it to the local singletrack after finishing it and it seemed to ride very well. 

Its approx 22lbs, but I'm convinced its because of the tanklike wheels. It also needs a smaller big ring to be useful and possibly a bigger cog or two in back. His gearing was a bit tall for the trails.


----------



## g-Bike

*Saddle?*

How do you like that saddle for cx?


----------



## chuckice

Masi CXR
Ultegra crank/BB/Chain/Shifters/Front Der
IRD 11-34 cassette
Shimano XT M771 Rear Der
Velocity Aerohead rim black + DT 240 hubs
TRP EuroX Magnesium Annodized White
Thomson Masterpiece post
Thomson Stem


----------



## Quixote

Interesting. Bet you can scale all but the muddiest hills with that combo.


----------



## chuckice

Quixote said:


> Interesting. Bet you can scale all but the muddiest hills with that combo.


 I wanted the gearing more for training in my neighborhood than anything else...I live in San Francisco. My hood is all 15-20% hills...


----------



## vcnz

chuckice said:


> Masi CXR
> Ultegra crank/BB/Chain/Shifters/Front Der
> IRD 11-34 cassette
> Shimano XT M771 Rear Der
> Velocity Aerohead rim black + DT 240 hubs
> TRP EuroX Magnesium Annodized White
> Thomson Masterpiece post
> Thomson Stem


Hi, is it a 9 speed cassette? In that case, how does it work with 10speed gear shift ?

thx


----------



## chuckice

vcnz said:


> Hi, is it a 9 speed cassette? In that case, how does it work with 10speed gear shift ?
> 
> thx


Nope...10 speed from IRD.
http://www.interlocracing.com/cassettes_steel.html


----------



## MarvinK

I bet a SRAM XX 11-34 or 11-36 would work, too.


----------



## Streetking

:thumbsup: 

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## gasnit

*2010 Specialized Tricross Expert*

[URL="https://







[/URL]


----------



## RacerX.29

tchanm said:


> Just built up unbranded carbon cross.
> Frame is said to be modeled on the Lapierre carbon cross (HK ebay seller). Running gear is all Rival and most of the other parts are Easton. About 8.3kg all told.
> Lovin' it!


See those frames on eBay all the time. How's it holding up for you?


----------



## tchanm

Holding up beautifully. Have a couple of thousand km on it now and had no problems. Mostly road commuting but have done two offroad runs, both of which had significant rocky sections


----------



## vcnz

g-Bike said:


> How do you like that saddle for cx?


I like carbon saddle without cover, I feel the bike more responsive. It is just a feeling not something makes me faster. I'm using it only for races where mostly the body's weight is transferred on pedals much ore than saddle.


----------



## Saddle Up

Are posts in this thread displayed randomly for others like they seem to be for me. I see 4week old posts next for 4 day old posts.


----------



## veloduffer

I bought this bike a few weeks ago even though I had a Moots Psychlo-X frame ready to build. This fits me nearly perfectly. The only nit is the head tube is a bit long making the handlebars high, which I've tried to lower by using a -17 degree stem, cable hangar with longer drop and narrower spacers.

It came with Ultegra STI 6603 but I don't like the shifters ergonomics - guess I've been a Campy guy for too long. I put on DuraAce barcons with the cables wrapped under the handlebar tape and added Cross Creek brake levers. I'll probably keep the triple drivetrain on it since all my other bikes have doubles.

I'm getting another wheelset for my studded tires and a rear fender, and I'm set for some snow riding! 

I've only put on 125 miles on it but she rides nice and has a clean look. So now I'm officially part of the Serotta club!  :beer: 










The specs:
ST length = 55.4
ST angle = 73
Horizontal TT length = 56.7
TT slope = 5.0 degrees
Head tube angle = 72.5
Head tube length = 18.21
Wheelbase = 101.13
Font to center = 60.13
Chain stay = 42.0
BB drop = 8.0


----------



## Mosovich

*Nice ride..*

I've always wondered why some people request an extended head tube..


----------



## jmoote

Mosovich said:


> I've always wondered why some people request an extended head tube..


Some people have long legs without the proportionally long torsos and arms to go with them. Case in point, my saddle height c-t is 800 mm, but I run a 570 mm top tube... if the headtube is much shorter than 190 mm, the bike isn't going to fit me without a stupid looking stem.


----------



## 42ti

*Spooky Supertouch*

A few pics of my Supertouch. This was my 3rd and final bike this season. I started on a Salsa then a carbon Stevens before settling on the Supertouch. Perfect geometry, light, stiff and responsive.


----------



## becadog73

*ARC-X Preview*

Stopped by my LBS today. Almost done!!:thumbsup:


----------



## MarvinK

becadog73 said:


> Stopped by my LBS today. Almost done!!:thumbsup:


I was tempted by the Yeti, too. Not a big fan of the paired spokes, but the parts and frame are really sweet. Gonna be a sharp-looking bike. Try some Lizard Skins tape in white... it feels good, cleans up great and the white would look sharp with that bike!


----------



## becadog73

Thanks Marv! Those wheels are actually the shop owner's. I have not decided on mine yet. Tossing around some Mavic Ksyrium Elite's or some nice Open Pro's mated to some 340 hubs. (Murdered out of course.) Was thinking of black tape but the more I look at it, you may have a point. I think I am going to like the SRAM gear! Looks killer for sure. I'll post it up when it is all done.


----------



## scattered73

New fork and new wheels.


----------



## bikingrgnikib

Can't wait to see the completed Yeti! 

becadog73, how did you decide which fork to use?


----------



## becadog73

The bike is done and it comes home tomorrow! I spent a lot of time on that fork decision. I was deciding between the Easton and the Alpha Q. Really what it came down to was the fact that the guy who owns the shop I go to had one lying around for his personal bike that he ended up selling me. I also am over 200 pounds and read favorable reviews of the Alpha Q. And... it just looks cool on the bike. 

This project saw upgrade after upgrade. I nearly doubled what I originally planned to spend on the bike. The nice thing is that I have a matching 575 that is built up with the Thomsen stuff, Schwalbe tires and Chris King headset. A perfect pair! 

I'll post pics soon.


----------



## mr_pitiful

scattered73

I like the orange touch. How is the Ritchey fork?


----------



## Mosovich

*Sweet..*



42ti said:


> A few pics of my Supertouch. This was my 3rd and final bike this season. I started on a Salsa then a carbon Stevens before settling on the Supertouch. Perfect geometry, light, stiff and responsive.


That Supertouch is beautiful!!


----------



## scattered73

mr_pitiful said:


> How is the Ritchey fork?


Fork is crazy light compared to the soma house fork I think I saved more than a pound if I remember right. Much smoother riding compared to the previous fork . Shudder with the original cantis and the ritchey fork I had was a pain it seemed to require adjustments every few rides. Even compared to a previous carbon/alum fork I had on another bike, this full carbon one has been really was picky with toe. I currenty have a v with a travel agent which has been great so far no shudder at all no adjustment, but I am not digging the look of it and I don't think I would put a travel agent on the rear end seems like it would just be in the right spot for collecting stuff thrown off the back tire. I currently have some mini-vs on the way hopefully for a cleaner setup. Will not be putting cantis on back on this fork way to lazy to adjust brakes that often.


----------



## Pedal4Fun

Love that supertouch! 42ti, how do you like those 3T Rotundo bars? I am thinking about getting some, but heard some things about the carbon versions feeling "flexy"


----------



## lowestgear

This one's fun. Moots Psychlo-X with Sybex ti fork. Can't beat ti for a cross bike even though it's not as light as carbon. 

Set up with Campy 10 speed at the rear, single chainring front. This pic shows it set up with a short cage derailleur and racing cassette, Campy 12-25.Perfect for actual racing. For more off road versatility I had it set up with a 36 chainring and the 11-28 at the rear with the mid cage version of the Campy 10 speed rear derailleur. 

One cool thing I discovered is that a medium cage Campy 10 speed derailleur (not shown) shifts quite well with a SRAM 10 speed cassette on a Shimano wheel. Result: ability to run 11-28 cassette with Campy 10 speed, which makes the single ring versatile enough for most anything. 

Fine tune with different sizes of chainring and season to taste... this pic shows it running an oddball 41 tooth 110 BCD downhill chainring with no ramps that's, you know, a happy medium between 40 and 42. Works for me


----------



## 42ti

Pedal4Fun said:


> Love that supertouch! 42ti, how do you like those 3T Rotundo bars? I am thinking about getting some, but heard some things about the carbon versions feeling "flexy"


I love the 3T bars, although mine are alloy not carbon. I really like being back on a traditional bend bar after riding various ergo bars for a few years.

B.


----------



## Pedal4Fun

42ti said:


> I love the 3T bars, although mine are alloy not carbon. I really like being back on a traditional bend bar after riding various ergo bars for a few years.
> 
> B.


I'd be getting the alloy model. I've really only seen reviews and such for the carbon model so far. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## becadog73

And I'm spent...

Finally got her done and home. Turned out better than I hoped and spent way more than I planned. A wise man once told me that, "Long after the price is forgotten... the quality remains." Did I mention that this "wise man" is my riding buddy and main accomplice?


----------



## digby

nice yeti! Ive got almost the same build but handbuilt wheels and rival.

How do you like the alphaq fork? Any shudder?


----------



## becadog73

Hey Digby,

Thanks! I really have not ridden it more than 2 minutes. It has been snowy and crappy here every day for like a month. I will let you know about that fork. I am a bigger guy... plus 200 easy and I read that this would probably be the best fork option for me. I almost went with some nice handbuilt open pros with 340 hubs but went with the Mavic at the last minute for the "bling" factor.


----------



## mr_pitiful

That is sweet! I'd like to know how the Schwalbes work out. I have a set of fat Ralphs on my 29'r. Never gave them a thought for cross.


----------



## K Man

*'09 Jake the Snake*

I hate the yellow tape. Going back to basic black.


----------



## mr_pitiful

I saw a similar Jake recently with a white saddle and white tape. That was sharp. Of course if you're actually going to race it then maybe not white.


----------



## bikesinmud

*Form Cycles Triad ti*

Finally got around to post a pic of this bike. Just a hair under 17lbs as pictured. Lots of fun, really smooth ride.


----------



## Smoothy

bikesinmud said:


> Finally got around to post a pic of this bike. Just a hair under 17lbs as pictured. Lots of fun, really smooth ride.


Top tube: cables on top, shoulder on the bottom, no ?


----------



## bikesinmud

Smoothy said:


> Top tube: cables on top, shoulder on the bottom, no ?


For me about 10 races a year, the other 99.99% of the time its used for training rides/ commuting.


----------



## OneGear

i built this up last year but recently discovered a path in my backyard... looking forward to riding out there more.


----------



## lwkwafi

Just had this delivered Friday. Yikes, it is light!


----------



## thenomad

So I'm still building but am excited to get this far. 
I've got v brakes and compact bars coming. Commuter and crosser is the plan. 
Seen here with 700x28


----------



## veloreality

2008 Raleigh one way
Thomson post and stem high polished
Paul Components touring canti brakes and levers high polished
XTR M952 crank arms and homebrewed components custom 32t chainring high polished
Chris King headset high polished
homebrewed components nut tuggers high polished

when i take it offroad i ride speedplay frog pedals.


----------



## Alx

Just finished putting this thing together, it's a BD bike I got off Craigslist, stripped and repainted to a better color and a few upgrades. Gonna put a rack and panniers for commuting and camping trips.


----------



## Peter_E

*Scott Addict CX RC 2010*

Just put this bike together and have ridden it a few times. So far so good. Although there are some pretty standard stuff such as bar/stem it weighs 6,78 as pictured which I'm really happy with. Spec is mostly Campy Chorus, TRP EuroX carbon brakes, custom wheels on Bontrager XXX lite hubs etc.
View attachment 202966


----------



## tchanm

Update. Now had it since July 09. Still running beautifully with about 2000km on it. No complaints


----------



## OnTheRivet

Peter_E said:


> Just put this bike together and have ridden it a few times. So far so good. Although there are some pretty standard stuff such as bar/stem it weighs 6,78 as pictured which I'm really happy with. Spec is mostly Campy Chorus, TRP EuroX carbon brakes, custom wheels on Bontrager XXX lite hubs etc.
> View attachment 202966



Very nice. At under 15lbs bike excuses have gone out the window. Hoping to have my new race bike in the high 15's by season start.


----------



## plodderslusk

My Focus Mares that I bought used for 1k two years ago. New crankset and old DX and XT Canti,s. (never got used to the Mini-V's). This spring I kept the studded tires on the original wheelset and use a set of Rol Volants now, lighter and stiffer. I do not race but love to ride this bike on forestroads and some singletrack. Also a great wintercommuter with studded tires.


----------

